# Resurrecting Old Strange Magic Video Clip Posts



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Several people have brought back some Strange Magic video clip posts from back when, and added fresh insights and material. For anybody wishing to revisit the several hundred(?) in the wayback file, the best way is to go to Advanced Search, click on the little circle that says "posts", then fill in the box that says Keyword with Strange Magic, then fill in the box that says User Name also with Strange Magic, and then hit enter or go whatever. They will all pop up, along with a few other odds and ends. There is something for everybody .


----------

